# New surrogate



## Christinafalc (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi, i have deciede to become a surrogate. I have a daughter of my own and wish to give another couple the the same chance of happiness. My husband is supporive. I would like some advise as to how to meet and chose 'intended parents'.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Welcome Christinafalc!  What a wonderful gift you are hoping to give to a family. 

Unfortunately it is somewhat difficult to match up surrogates and intended parents in the UK becuase of surrogacy laws (basically it's illegal to advertise to be or for a surrogate). There's a good reason for the laws - to ensure that it's done altruistically - but it does make things a little more difficult for those going down that route. There's some information here about this: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=300097.0

Your best bet would be to sign up with one of the big surrogacy agencies in the UK. I'm afraid I cannot advise you as to which one is best but I am sure some of our more experienced members here will be able to help you. There are other channels you can pursue but I would still make use of the services of an agency, anyway, if only to provide you with all the information you may need on the journey and answer many of the questions you may ask along the way.

Wishing you lots of luck on your journey. I hope you can help make a family's dreams come true soon. 

C~x


----------



## kaosfusion (Oct 24, 2011)

Big welcome!  Delighted to hear that you are thinking about being a surrogate.  There are lots of ways to learn about it but the best is to speak to others who have done the same!  I will send you an email with more details xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Lucie, Christinafalc is on the other side of the fence from you - she is looking into becoming a surrogate whereas you are looking at having a surrogate carry your baby so the information may not be as relevant to you.

Again I do need to remind you that advertising for or to be a surrogate is illegal in the UK and we do have to walk a very find line with what's allowed on public forums like this. 

I think you will both benefit if you joined the general chat thread here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=273218.850 It's quite lively and lots of experience there who you can network with and gain information and support from. 

C~x


----------



## Christinafalc (Aug 3, 2013)

This is such an emotional journey already! Its so hard to hear all these couples have had such a hard journey!


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Christina,
There are two main organisations in the UK. Surrogacy Uk www.surrogacyuk.org is a voluntary organisation for surrogates and IP's It's ethos is friendship first with many teams going on to have long lasting friendships.
it is free to join for surrogates.
COTS is the other U.K based organisation.
We had our daughter through SUK nearly 7 years ago and I am still involved in the organisation.
Best of luck.
Love 
EJJB
x


----------



## surrogate013 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Christina
Congratulations!! I have just started the journey of surrogacy for a family member so if you ever need to talk feel free to PM me  I think there is a list of IP's waiting to be matched on this site . Hope you find the perfect couple to help and it is a great experience for you  
xx


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Christina

It's so wonderful that you are thinking of doing this. There are various different ways of becoming a surrogate in the UK - COTS and Surrogacy UK each have a different approach, there are some online groups and forums too. We have just launched a professional (non-profit making) surrogacy agency Brilliant Beginnings too. We'd be very happy to talk to you if it would be helpful to chat things through.

There is also some information for ladies thinking about becoming surrogates here http://www.brilliantbeginnings.co.uk/surrogates which you might find helpful.

Natalie


----------



## Janey waney (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi there lots of places to find Ips to match with , such as surrogatemother.com and surrogate finder these are great sites also there are a lot of groups on ******** to join .also there is cots and suk . A lot of surrogates tend to go indipendant now but if u feel like u realy need help and support then join an agency that's how I first started but now I'm Indy . If u have any more question just pm me


----------

